# رموز يجهلها الكثيرون على الكيبورد



## oesi no (3 يونيو 2009)

*رموز يجهلها الكثيرون على الكيبورد *



* Alt + 0 1 4 1*
* لكتابة الحرف (چ)ـ*



* Alt + 0 1 4 4 *
* لكتابة الحرف ( گ)ـ*



* Alt + 0 1 4 2 *
* لكتابة الحرف (ژ)ـ*



* Alt + 0 1 2 9 *
* لكتابة الحرف (پ)ـ*



* Alt + 0 1 6 2 *
* لكتابة رمز المجموعة الخالية (¢)*



* Alt + 0 1 8 9 *
* لكتابة الكسر (½)*



* Alt + 0 1 8 8 *
* لكتابة الكسر (¼)*


* Alt + 0 1 9 0 *
* لكتابة الكسر (¾) *



* Alt + 0 1 8 5 *
* لكتابة الأس أو القوة 1 على الرقم ، مثال: ( 10¹ )ـ *



* Alt + 0 1 7 8 *
* لكتابة الأس أو القوة 2 على الرقم ، مثال: ( 10² )ـ*



* Alt + 0 1 7 9 *
* لكتابة الأس أو القوة 3 على الرقم ، مثال: ( 10³ )ـ*



* Alt + 0 1 6 3 *
* لكتابة رمز (£)*



* Alt + 0 1 6 4 *
* لكتابة رمز (¤)*



* Alt + 0 1 6 5 *
* لكتابة رمز (¥)*



* Alt + 0 1 4 3 3 *
* لكتابة الرمز (™) *



* Alt + 0 1 6 9 *
* لكتابة الرمز (©)*



* Alt + 0 1 7 4 *
* لكتابة الرمز (®) *


ربنا يبارك تعب محبتكم 
سلام ونعمه 
​


----------



## + بريسكلا + (3 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع جميل جداااا
بس احفظهم ازاى دول 
ههههههههههه
ميرسى على الموضوع الحلو oesi
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## oesi no (3 يونيو 2009)

+ بريسكلا + قال:


> *موضوع جميل جداااا
> بس احفظهم ازاى دول
> ههههههههههه
> ميرسى على الموضوع الحلو oesi
> ربنا يباركك​*


مش لازم تحفظيهم 
دوسى alt + 01 
واى رقمين تانى 
جربى كدة هتلاقى رموز كتير 
​


----------



## just member (4 يونيو 2009)

*فعلا يا جووو*
*انا اول مرة اعرف بيها*
*شكرا اكتير*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (4 يونيو 2009)

جداد يا جو حلوين 

ميرسي ​


----------



## KOKOMAN (4 يونيو 2009)

جميل يا جو 

معلومه جديده 

ميرررسى ليك ياباشا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (4 يونيو 2009)

*ربنا يخليك للغلابه امثالى ههههههههه
ميرسى يا جوجووو  ​*


----------



## oesi no (4 يونيو 2009)

> *فعلا يا جووو*
> *انا اول مرة اعرف بيها*
> *شكرا اكتير*
> *ربنا يباركك*


*ربنا يباركك يا جوجو 
انا كمان كنت اول مرة اعرفهم*


> جداد يا جو حلوين
> 
> ميرسي


*
 لا ميرسى على شويه ارقام *
 
 

> جميل يا جو
> 
> معلومه جديده
> 
> ...


*ويبارك حياتك يا حج كوكو  *​ 
​ 

​


----------



## oesi no (4 يونيو 2009)

dona nabil قال:


> *ربنا يخليك للغلابه امثالى ههههههههه
> ميرسى يا جوجووو  ​*


*ربنا يخليكى للمبدعين امثالى ههههههههههه
اسمها ميرسى يا چوچو
*​


----------



## كارن++ (6 يونيو 2009)

فعلا موضوع جميل انا اول مرة اعرفة ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (6 يونيو 2009)

*حلو اوى يا جو
ميرسى ليك يا باشا​*


----------



## kalimooo (11 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااا جزيلا
ربنا يباركك


----------



## aldahiah2020 (13 يونيو 2009)

*يباركك الرب يا *oesi_no
£ Œ ž
*&#141;چ*


----------

